# Plow truck For Sale - Cheap, Ontario Canada



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Hay guys, if anyone is in need of a awsome plow truck for a more then reasonable price. please let me know ASAP

95 F-250
Only 96,000 KM's
5.8 V8, 4 speed auto
4.10 gears
Day cab, Long box
8' Frink Poly Plow, Trip Edge
Selling as is, as far as i know there is nothing wrong with this truck at all, Its been plowing since November for me flawless...
Passed the e-test with flying colours
Looking to more this truck now!

$5200.00
Contact 519-778-8745


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

bump........................


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

5200 Canadian? Not a bad looking rig for year


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

no not at all, only 96000 km's, thats not a missprint

Make me an offer!!! im looking to move this truck asap


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll call Marritt @ BOMAR. It looks like something they may be interested in. They are in Elora.
PM me your number and I'll get him to get hold of you. If he is interested.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Triple L;757448 said:


> no not at all, only 96000 km's, thats not a missprint
> 
> Make me an offer!!! im looking to move this truck asap


You kinda far from me. And there is a truck locally for sale i was going to look at around same number. well same number last week. He raised price $1500 this past week. It was on Ebay too N/R auction. I am going to look at that one first.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

bump...............................


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

make an offer....... anyone interested??????????


----------



## canadabruce (Oct 24, 2004)

What do you think it would take to certify it? Tires? Body rust?
What's it's history,. has it been plowing all its life or just since november?
Bruce


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Nothing to certify it, everything is in check actually... It currently is a plow truck, will be going out tomarrow as a matter of fact....I just dont want to go thru the hastle but add $65 to the price or somthing like that and i can certify it if you want.... Its got a frink plow on it, dont know when it was put on... rebuilt tranny last year......

great plow truck, i drive it every once in a while and have never had a problem...

If anyone is interested send me a p.m. or call me at 519-778-8745


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

bump....................


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

bump..................


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

$4900 takes it


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I can hear the auctioneer in the back ground.

Free bump.

Buyer gets to sit down with the former owner for a drink also included.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Try Kijiji. Sold my skidsteer there last week in three days. Had it on this forum but had no bites.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

thanks for the info, I got it on Kijiji, had a few hits but no bites....


----------



## canadabruce (Oct 24, 2004)

Where is it located I would like to come see it
Bruce


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Kitchener, by conestoga college... my #519-778-8745, give me a call and maby we can set something up


----------



## MoreSnowInCanad (Jan 23, 2009)

What kind of tires? What kind of shape?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Imagine you still had this. I think it would be $10500 today


----------

